# Vivariums CCTV help



## lizard wizard (Jun 9, 2009)

I'm currently putting CCTV in one of my vivs well room 
It needs to sit sit at the top of the tank 6ft off the floor but I need to view a 6ft x 6ft area bought a mini night vision camera today from maplins with a 3 metre range with zoom and it don't f£@&?£& work I'm only getting about 2ft x 2ft of the pond not enough 
Any ideas how to solve this


----------



## Bigsteviet (May 21, 2011)

I'm a CCTV installer by trade and have often thought about selling kits like these but biggest problem is what you've mentioned. You will never get the field of view you want with a cam inside a viv. Also the cams from maplins aren't the greatest they have very little adjustability if at all any. They are designed to cover a large area but from a distance. You might find buying a pinhole circuit board camera off eBay may work better but these do not have ir lights and certainly not moisture proof so if you have a humid viv they won't last 2 mins. 
Any questions feel free to PM me


----------



## ayrton (Apr 22, 2012)

The professional low lux ones are great they cost a bit but are real good wide viewing angle great night vision and good picture qualaty 
Hope this helps :2thumb:


----------



## ale36 (Dec 1, 2010)

how about a webcam? you can find cheap wireless webcams on eBay, then you can host it over the internet and view anywhere? its what i'm planning on doing with mine!


----------



## olivers (May 27, 2012)

I have been testing a Trendnet wireless IP camera and it's great and can see my frogs being more active as i'm not there looknig in to the tank.

The only downside as above is the field of view and the viewing angle of the lens, you can get lenses to make it a wider view but haven't bothered to do this.

The benefit is I can view them from work.


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

it really depends what your after there are cheap cameras that do the job ok but then if you spent huge amounts you can get crystal clear ones with auto focus, zoom so on.

I used cheap ipcam of ebay

pictures on ym thread:
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...lding-house-monitors-caiman-hopefully-11.html

like these EasyN Wireless IP Camera 2-Audio IR Night vision WIFI | eBay

now the pic quility is not great reduced by the uv lights for some reason but it allows me to view all my monitors easyly with the pan and tilt if correctly placed I can see all my vivs 1 is 10ft by 8ft by 8ft 2 are 8ft by 8ft by 8ft and another 2 are 8ft by 4ft by 4ft. they seem to work better at night (viewing caiman) than daytime. Only problem as stated is pic quility is not great some examples of pics:

nighttime in 10 by 8 by 8 and its pitch black in my outbuilding no windows or lights on at night








nightitime in 8 by 4 by 4








daytime of croc monitors


----------



## SakuraPastel (May 14, 2011)

Bigsteviet said:


> Also the cams from maplins aren't the greatest they have very little adjustability if at all any. They are designed to cover a large area but from a distance.


Really? I disagree. Depends on what camera you are using. Swans cameras are very good and you can get pinhole cameras that match any dvr there. You also have the option to view the feed anywhere else in the world when the dvr is connected to a router. Maplin sell good night vision cameras and also all the sentient and most swans are bracket adjustable and use standard BNC connectors. Maplins bought the rights to produce swan equipment so you can get it cheaper at their own brand. 

Have you looked into IP cameras? or perhaps an outback camera?


----------

